# Laptop (Realtek RTL8187 USB Wireless Lan Utility) will not connect to internet



## MikeDezey (Feb 23, 2009)

Alright so I was connected to the internet for a while using the Realtek RTL8187 USB wireless card, then the router reset and I cannot get it to reconnect now. None of the settings where changed anywhere.

PS: I am pretty bad when it comes to networking.

Things I have Tried:
1. Replugging the USB card
2. Restarting PC
3. Reseting winsock/reset.log

Ipconfig /all BELOW:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mike
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11b/g 5
4Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-EF-04-B0-1E

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-59-20-B7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 23, 2009 8:08:30 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 24, 2009 8:08:30 A
M

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLA
N Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-A0-39-D7


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I had a problem with my son's laptop after downgrading from Vista to XP. It also has a Realtek RTL8187B. Device Manager showed the wireless adapter working, but was unable to find any networks. Turning on the Wireless switch on the laptop did not work.

After about a month, I read the manual again (carefully this time). It says to press the Fn key together with the F2 key to enable the wireless radio. After I pressed both keys together, it worked.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you trying to connect with the integrated wireless or the USB? What wireless utility are you using? Do you detect your network? If so, exactly what happens when you tell your utility to connect to the network?


----------

